# Good wireless router for "NAT"



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, So im going to be using Filezilla to set up a home FTP server so a few friends can commute to my pc for "data". 
1. my wireless DI-524 bukake'd yesterday after a firmware update I did two weeks ago. It was weird ever since. The update added a logout button to the menu, but when i clicked it, it seemed to glitch to a page saying try again. then when i refreshed my browser, I was back in the menu (So i did not worry to much about it). But yesterday I logged in to disable wireless and as soon as I 192.168.0.1 to log in, it goes straight to the logout page. Hmm, whatever I cleared cookies , history blah blah. Needless to say, its "chillin". So, I need a new router.
2. I would like advice on a good "NAT" router that I can set up to forward external FTP requests from my outside IP address to my internal. So, for example: If my friends is connected to my 80.81.82.156 external IP (My ip from my ISP), then the router forwards that to my internal IP 192.168.0.134 (Example). 

P.S. I know how port forwarding works, so advice on that is ok. Just a good router.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a DLink DIR-855 ... work great ... plus it has 2 bands 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz 
I use it for media streaming between XBOX360 - PC and a KISS mediaplayer....
I have testet a few (Linksys/SMC/NetGear)....and no one beats this...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2008)

if you want external requests then all you need is a router that does port forwarding and/or DMZ. Its a very basic function that all routers should support.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 24, 2008)

anything that can run openWRT well.


----------

